# Electronic Cutouts?



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey guys...considering an 05, 06 GTO. I was just wondering if I could get electronic cutouts for the goat. Would you recommend them before, or after the cats? Anyone have these, or a link to these?

I guess I want the car to be quiet when I have my girlfriend in it, and for long road trips, but make it scream when I'm out having fun!


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

Basically...something like this, but on a GTO instead of a WRX


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49563&highlight=cut+outs


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Had 'em on my 02 SS Camaro (before the GTO)

They leak and when they do they sound like a header gasket, tic,tic,tic,tic....

They don't form a perfect seal. I even tried hi temp silicone.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I wanted a set of these till I heard about that


----------

